# Problem mit xsd



## Vatar (29. Mrz 2005)

Moin Moin.
Ich habe mir ein kleines Adressbuch in XML-Format erstellt. Für dieses Adressbuch habe ich dann auch eine .xsd erstellt. Hat auch alles super funktioniert, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass die element.getAttribute(String) von jdom den String sehr genau nimmt, d.h. wenn das Attribut in xml groß beginnt muss es auch in der Methode groß beginnen (Bei Elementen ist dies nicht der Fall).

Daher dachte ich mir, dass von nun an alle meine Attributnamen klein geschrieben sind und ich vor dem getAttribute einfach toLowerCase aufrufe (damit ich mir Fehler erspare, nur weil mal irgendwo ein String versehentlich mit Großbuchstaben beginnt). Soweit die Idee. 
Ich habe die dann im xml und xsd angepasst aber leider verlangt die xsd den Attributnamen immer noch mit einem Großbuchstaben bei der Überprüfung??????


----------



## Guest (29. Mrz 2005)

wenn du die .xsd mit jaxb in ein Schema umwandelst kannst du direkt über generierte "geter" und "seter" Methoden auf die Element Werte oder Attribute zugreifen.

Du hast also definierte Schnittstellen und mit Groß und Kleinschreibung keine Probleme


----------



## Vatar (29. Mrz 2005)

Okidokili

Werds mal probieren. Danke


----------

